# Need Help ID'ing this Merckx



## thamickx (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

I was curious what type of merckx corsa this is, the model year, and what components originally came with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330252707889


Thanks!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks to be mid 80's as a guess. If he supplied a complete serial, you could nail it down. Merckx's go by a letter code for a date. The number he supplied is useless, there should be a letter, and two sets of numbers on the BB shell.

I don't think it is a 90's bike, being SL and having a flat fork crown. I'm not sure how late they still offered the flat fork.

Did you buy it?


----------



## thamickx (Jul 23, 2008)

i did. i'll report full serial letters and numbers upon receiving it. thanks for the clues here. i'm excited to get it!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd say about '87


----------



## thamickx (Jul 23, 2008)

interesting. lettering the decals in the pic in the previous post are mixed case.

from the pic on ebay has all capital letters on the decal. I snooped around and found the 1990 catalog at:

http://www.tearsforgears.com/2008/02/eddy-merckx-1990-catalog.html

if you scroll down to the corsa page you see the same paint scheme and the same lettering on the decal to the bike on ebay. does this mean that the ebay bike is a 1990?

thanks!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

FWIW, The lettering appears to be the same as mine, which I'm pretty sure is a 1983 model.

http://picasaweb.google.com/ypsibikes/Faema


----------



## avenan (Oct 21, 2007)

The factory offered Faema (and Molteni) replicas from time to time. I wouldn't look to the paint scheme to date the bike. 

Like the rest of you, I highly doubt its a '93 - the portion of the serial the listing references isn't the date code.

If the Corsa decal is original, its post-85. Derailleur cable routing, brake bridge and the SL decal (as versus the early, no SL specified decal) all suggest late-ish 80's at the earliest.


----------

